# Question on tips



## kelaric (Dec 16, 2018)

Just started driving for Uber and Lyft about a month ago, I've given about 100 rides total, it's not my main income. My question is partially regarding tips and partially regarding driver etiquette.

I don't personally expect tips and I'm not about to do a song and dance to get one. I'm also fairly quiet while driving other than asking how their day is going etc. If I see they're very talkative I'll of course talk, but otherwise I view the whole trip (and every trip) as a business transaction. We aren't friends, they're looking for a cheap ride, and I'm doing my best to get them there quickly and drop them off like cattle.

*My question is how hard do you work for tips, is it worth it, and how friendly are you guys/gals*? I'd be fine with no talking other than hi, how's your day, have a great day, bye. My Uber is 4.93 and Lyft is currently 4.83 (someone 4 starred me and I haven't given a lot of rides yet). Haven't had any negative feedback, positives are clean car, good driving, good conversation (which I laugh about because it means I didn't talk haha).

Also, as an aside, I'm 49 and driving is freaking exhausting, I don't know how some of you do it for the long hours. I cannot.

(Edit: Almost forgot, do you ask the passenger what music they want to listen to or listen to your own, had a buddy tell me to ask. I've been listening to my own, it's my car, my gas, I don't expect a tip, I just don't want a bad rating)

Any feedback is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I do not talk unless talked to, except for the greeting. I do not play music for three reasons: no one type of music satisfies everyone; it is distracting and annoying when nav directions interrupt the music; usually riders are on earphones or they are a group talking amongst themselves.

I have a separate, dedicated phone for ride share. I do not take personal calls nor look at my personal phone while on a trip. It is set to vibrate.

My tips have always involved some sort of conversation. No talk = no tip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If they wanna talk, I’ll talk with them. I simply pretend to agree with whatever they believe in, and pretend to sympathize with whatever bullshit they think they’re going through. Using this method, pax feel like they’re “connecting” and are more apt to tip you. Works for me anyway.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kelaric said:


> Just started driving for Uber and Lyft about a month ago, I've given about 100 rides total, it's not my main income. My question is partially regarding tips and partially regarding driver etiquette.
> 
> I don't personally expect tips and I'm not about to do a song and dance to get one. I'm also fairly quiet while driving other than asking how their day is going etc. If I see they're very talkative I'll of course talk, but otherwise I view the whole trip (and every trip) as a business transaction. We aren't friends, they're looking for a cheap ride, and I'm doing my best to get them there quickly and drop them off like cattle.
> 
> ...


How would you want to be treated if you were in their shoes?

There, questions answered.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I usually talk to them. I have been getting more tips lately and I think it’s because I have been making them feel bad for me. They always ask if this is my full time job and just started telling them no I had to do it cause the bills were getting behind and the struggle is real. I think it helps to get tips.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The general rule of thumb is that the more you pamper them and bend over backwards more often than not, you increase your odds of getting tipped ever so slightly. Even then, most riders still won't tip you.

As for me? I pick them up, great them, talk if they want to talk and take them where they need to go safely and comfortably. I got spare chargers for iPhones and androids and they seem to be popular. Aside from that, nada.

I get tips here and there. Doesn't bother me. I'm not that entitled to demand tips.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have found there is no way to predict tips. I have a great conversation with riders, carry their groceries to the door or help their disabled son with his wheelchair and nothing, then on Sunday I got a $4 cash tip plus $2 on the app from a rider who appeared to have little money and didn't say a word the entire trip.

I have started a game where I try to drop a hint by saying I'm new and what I have learned from veteran drivers that riders are much more knowledgeable now. I tell the rider the drivers said in the early days riders never tipped and drivers could never understand this, they pointed out how everyone knows to tip a cab but nobody tips ride sharers for some reason. Now riders understand tipping is kind of customary.

I don't ask for a tip, that's tacky. But this presentation is 3 for 3 so far.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I get great tips! Wasn't always that way. Every passenger knows they should tip their driver. So what motivates some and not others? Who knows? As soon as the pax gets in my car the first thing I do is thank them for riding with me and tell them i appreciate the business. It's also the last thing they hear me say as they get out of my car, too. 

When people make a decision to spend money with you and they have other options, I strongly believe you need to acknowledge that and thank them for their business. Customers want to be told "Thank you" not "Have a nice day."


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I'll try..."thanks for riding with me." I get decent tips but it is really unpredictable. Sometimes many trips in a row, no tip, then two in a row will. Weekend evenings seem best.


----------



## ysosrs (Jan 10, 2019)

Try not to be overpressing in communicating (if you decide to), since not all passengers opened for it and you should feel it after a few sentences or their answers


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

I average 7% tips.


----------

